

Turn your browser into a drawpad - danielfernandez
http://dfernandez.me/articles/3%20-%20drawing%20bookmarklet/

======
ggarciajr
This is really nice. I didn't know the notepad trick either. And even if
people don't find the drawing trick as useful as the notepad one, I think they
will, at least, have some fun drawing. :-)

Thanks for sharing this.

